# People selling phones on streets , are those phones stolen ?



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys i used to live in a hotel in Deira before moving to my own appt , I seen many people selling thier mobile phones on cheap rates (by cheap i mean like AED 500-900) As i have seen more than twp people doing this just curious are those phones stolen or whats behind it ? because its something too good to be true .. Any one has experience with buying such phone ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

kismatco said:


> Hey guys i used to live in a hotel in Deira before moving to my own appt , I seen many people selling thier mobile phones on cheap rates (by cheap i mean like AED 500-900) As i have seen more than twp people doing this just curious are those phones stolen or whats behind it ? because its something too good to be true .. Any one has experience with buying such phone ?


Why would you want to? These phones are not legitimate for numerous reasons. Buyer beware. You can always complain to the Police afterwards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

kismatco said:


> Hey guys i used to live in a hotel in Deira before moving to my own appt , I seen many people selling thier mobile phones on cheap rates (by cheap i mean like AED 500-900) As i have seen more than twp people doing this just curious are those phones stolen or whats behind it ? *because its something too good to be true *.. Any one has experience with buying such phone ?


I think you have answered your own question above!!

If it seems too good to be true - it normally is!

If a phone that costs 2500-3000 AED is being offered for 500 AED, then there has to be a reason.

Probably wise to steer clear - as if you did buy a stolen phone and then were found out later, it would be difficult to prove your innocence in the chain of events.

Cheers

Steve


----------

